# Be happy?? My playstation husband gave me sexual joy but emotionless.



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Little introduction:

I have a higher sex drive than my husband. He used to ignore my sexual needs but now he's willing to do something to get me off as a good husband.

He's happy to support my musterbation to show me that he respects my needs, of course I have to inform him when I need his support.

About the playstation, my husband

He would give me some kissing first, playing with/sucking my titis and then, by fingering, he can get me off.

I was totally turned on as soon he touched me and I found it very enjoyable. I just relaxed and grasped whatever he can offer to reach my maximum satisfaction. In the end, I had a vaginal orgasm. (I guess) 

So the playstation did give me plenty of joy. After it's done, I touched his penis and found it's asleep, I asked if his penis had a little reaction during the whole process? 

He said totally no. I suddenly became very sad and I suspected myself being not able to turn him on even just a little.

I didn't expect him to have a full erection but I also didn't expect zero reaction. Am I expecting too much?

He said I should be happy for what he did. 

Yes, I should because he used to ignore my needs and now he's willing to support but deep in heart I just can't feel happy but sad when I realised I just had fun with an emotionless playstation?!


I used the playstation to get my joy and the playstation was just there to do his work. 

He wanted me to believe that he enjoyed the musterbation and he was turned on with a penis didn't even enlarge for 1mm. 

He wanted me to feel happy same. 

I would feel better if I had the musterbation by myself at least I won't feel this weird hurt.

*Guys, can you feel excited and turned on even when your penis is asleep? Can you enjoy what you're doing, even your penis has zero reaction?*

Can someone please explain this?
Should I just count my blessing and be happy?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm young so... erections are easy... and I personally wouldn't be able to stay flaccid by getting her off to be honest. But I can enjoy the act itself of just getting her off.

Ne ways dont know if this will help, but it may give you a good laugh:

Years ago before marriage me and her had a big fight, we made up but she was still rather pissed off, so while I was asleep, she tied me up, and not just my hands and feet, she had a leather strap, tied it around my pecker. I woke up with a WTF with her teasing me, rubbing and playing and having her way with me and it hurt like HELL as I couldn't get erected due to the strap! I was cursing her, shouting, threatening her, it was so hard to restrain myself from begging due to the pain but she kept doing it until I caved in.

Although I remember that time with dread, heh looking back it was rather funny that it happened to me. Especially when everyone calls me "*****whipped".


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> I'm young so... erections are easy... and I personally wouldn't be able to stay flaccid by getting her off to be honest. But I can enjoy the act itself of just getting her off.
> 
> Ne ways dont know if this will help, but it may give you a good laugh:
> 
> ...


LOL
So you can still enjoy the act after many years?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

A medical problem or low testosterone levels could do it.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

michzz said:


> A medical problem or low testosterone levels could do it.


His testosterone is in the normal range but in the low area of the normal range. So his sex drive is low, he only needs sex once a week on the weekends.

He still takes a quater of viagra to feel confident before having real sex.

Last night he was tired and sleepy but he came to give me support because I told him I would love his support for musterbation


So I used him as my playstation literally and things turned out the playstation had no reaction even when seeing a wild woman.

Should I just feel happy for his service? I found it hard to believe that I was having fun with his finger thrusting in my warm, wild, wet puxxy but his penis had no feelings about it.

He wanted me to be happy and believe that he was turned on & excited even when his penis was asleep.

I really have doubts that he was able to feel turned on & excited when his penis didn't move just 1mm.

He wanted me to feel happy for what he did.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> LOL
> So you can still enjoy the act after many years?


To be honest I may actually be a bit spoiled by her and her by me, I think we've spoiled each other too much, sex for me has become over-rated, money for her she doesn't even need to worry about and hence has not been appreciative of my hard work. The main reason I consider sex with the missus "rapes" is because I am a workaholic and outside of work I have a lot of other hobbies that doesn't involve sex.

But yes, it's rather hard not to get turned on by her despite my brain wanting to do other things. She's like a freakin' distraction really sometimes, rather annoying.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> To be honest I may actually be a bit spoiled by her and her by me, I think we've spoiled each other too much, sex for me has become over-rated, money for her she doesn't even need to worry about and hence has not been appreciative of my hard work. The main reason I consider sex with the missus "rapes" is because I am a workaholic and outside of work I have a lot of other hobbies that doesn't involve sex.
> 
> But yes, it's rather hard not to get turned on by her despite my brain wanting to do other things. She's like a freakin' distraction really sometimes, rather annoying.


Maybe after some years when you flash back, you would find her raping you was actually quite enjoyable.

You also have fun.

I think maybe you should get a "magic wand" in your office, so when she comes, you can use that "magic wand" to send her to haven until she tells you to stop. I think she would enjoy even more if you blindfold her and tie her up. That's something she likes to do to you, which shows she also wanted to be treated in the same way.

After she gets off, you can still have energy to continue your work without the ballcase being emptied.

You might want to google it and select a suitable magic wand.

You might need a magic wand at home as well. Maybe also some vibrators, in case she also needs her ass being pleased at the same time.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That ONE particular incident had absolutely NO pleasure, just pain! And she didn't do it out of horniness she did it to get me back after a fight lol It's something to laugh about but not something I want to happen ever again, and it hasn't thankfully. It was abuse.

As for sending her to heaven... she's like you in some ways, I tried that before, get her off as fast as I can so I can get back to business but she's never satisfied until I'm also satisfied but I always feel forced. Ballsacs always emptied, not a chance they are left alone once she's in the mood.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Your killing me, lol,lol,lol

That is awsome news. what a great Christmas gift. I bet it didn't even cost $200.oo 

It warms my heart to see him step up and at least be the remote if not the console. Let the games begen;-)


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> That ONE particular incident had absolutely NO pleasure, just pain! And she didn't do it out of horniness she did it to get me back after a fight lol It's something to laugh about but not something I want to happen ever again, and it hasn't thankfully. It was abuse.
> 
> As for sending her to heaven... she's like you in some ways, I tried that before, get her off as fast as I can so I can get back to business but she's never satisfied until I'm also satisfied but I always feel forced. Ballsacs always emptied, not a chance they are left alone once she's in the mood.


:rofl: sorry I must admit that your wife has got talents, I need to learn, specially her skills of emptying a man's ballsack.:rofl:

I have no idea how to force my husband into sex and empty his ballsack!What a shame!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

the guy said:


> Your killing me, lol,lol,lol
> 
> That is awsome news. what a great Christmas gift. I bet it didn't even cost $200.oo
> 
> It warms my heart to see him step up and at least be the remote if not the console. Let the games begen;-)


Oh yeah?
I should use this free X'mas gift as often as possible, never mind it might be emotionless. Forget about the playstation actually has a penis.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Baby steps girl, keep at it, don't get disgoreged (sh*t I can't spell), don't get sad, I hope you get a raise out of him, but at least he's trying.


Seriously, what could his issue be, medical, or what? Have you tried role playing?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

the guy said:


> Baby steps girl, keep at it, don't get disgoreged (sh*t I can't spell), don't get sad, I hope you get a raise out of him, but at least he's trying.
> 
> 
> Seriously, what could his issue be, medical, or what? Have you tried role playing?


You just asked me a very good question.

Any idea for me to role playing with an emotionless playstation that has a penis on it?

It's a very challenging game...

I would feel better if my husband would lie to me that "Sure, it had reaction but went back to sleep again."

That means a lot difference to me...  Instead, he replied, "Totally no!" and he wanted me to feel happy same.

The fact was he's just there doing the work to show that he respected my needs without enjoying or liking it. What's the difference if I had the musterbation with my own fingers? I can make myself climax as well.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> :rofl: sorry I must admit that your wife has got talents, I need to learn, specially her skills of emptying a man's ballsack.:rofl:
> 
> I have no idea how to force my husband into sex and empty his ballsack!What a shame!


Heh she also counsels Christian marriages as well (irony isn't it), and of course she has to be professional and keep those particular stories confidential but I can imagine she's good at helping them out with this particular issue.

She has experience though you see, a lot of it, which may even intimidate a lot of guys, so she has this advantage over most women I guess. Also why I supported her faith and dream for her own ministry, I know she can help a lot of people, I never guessed everything could backfire however eventually with religious differences.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Heh she also counsels Christian marriages as well (irony isn't it), and of course she has to be professional and keep those particular stories confidential but I can imagine she's good at helping them out with this particular issue.
> 
> She has experience though you see, a lot of it, which may even intimidate a lot of guys, so she has this advantage over most women I guess. Also why I supported her faith and dream for her own ministry, I know she can help a lot of people, I never guessed everything could backfire however eventually with religious differences.



I think you will be fine by comminicating with her, but you want to tell her clearly about what you think and what you exactly want in a marriage, including the religion issue.

There's a chance that she might force you to obey her and bow down to her by whipping you when you're totally tied up...


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Heh she also counsels Christian marriages as well (irony isn't it), and of course she has to be professional and keep those particular stories confidential but I can imagine she's good at helping them out with this particular issue.
> 
> She has experience though you see, a lot of it, which may even intimidate a lot of guys, so she has this advantage over most women I guess. Also why I supported her faith and dream for her own ministry, I know she can help a lot of people, I never guessed everything could backfire however eventually with religious differences.


Will she suggest women to tie up their disobediant husbands and whip them when necessary?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I have no idea what she advises to other couples nor will she tell me nor do I really want to know come to think of it as I sometimes see them at Church!!!! lol


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Does your H like porn? If so what kind? 

Lets see emotionless penis....... how about mummification? wrap him up in Ace bandages or Seran wrap with only his thing sticking out?

mabye he's a naccrowfeellieact (cant spell) he likes dead people sex. dress him up in a suit and but him a box.

what a minute.... you mentioned "whipping" in you last post. have you tried a little spanking? dress up like a school teacher?

If you really want to go down a dark road, dress up like a cheerleader or private school girl? 

Any way, dont be so negetive on him at least he did some kissing and pinching, good luck Ms.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

the guy said:


> Does your H like porn? If so what kind?
> 
> Lets see emotionless penis....... how about mummification? wrap him up in Ace bandages or Seran wrap with only his thing sticking out?
> 
> ...


Thank you! You have many valid points, when comparing myself with many other women who are suffering from sexless marriage, I should have counted my blessings already. At least I still have a playstation to give me joy and I have an excuse to look at the positive side of the whole issue. So to tell myself proudly,"Oh yeah, I'm no longer in that sexless category!" I should be very happy! At least, I should try to be!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

About the role play, I really don't know. The playstation has no ideas what he likes to play and what he dislikes. 

He just supports to show me that he respects my sexual needs, so I can't say he's a ignorant husband.

What I need to do is to inform him, so he gets ready. I tell him what to do and wait the playstation to give me the joy.

*It's becoming a huge joke from what I'm looking for in a marriage.*

Any idea what I can do? I don't really know. 

The only way I can do is to survive with what is offered and grasp my maximum satisfaction from my emotionless husband.

I told him I don't need any X'mas gift. I only need his love & passion.

I need to feel I'm desired. I need to see him reach his maximum satisfaction with me. I need him to give me support for my musterbation only when he loves to and he comes with great interests in seeing me get off. I don't like it when I noticed something wrong, suspecting that he was just doing his work. I shouldn't have a suspect on myself not being sexy enough to arouse his penis even for 1mm.

He told me he was excited even when his penis was asleep. He wanted me to feel happy same.

Can someone please tell me it's a lie or it could be true?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MsLonely: 

From all you have said , I am almost convinced it is a testosterone level that is unhealthy LOW, he may need treatment. Read MY posts in this thread & Deejos posts. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/19213-dealing-low-testosterone-hypogonadism.html

If you have not gotten his accual levels from the Doc, call and ask specifically for all of his numbers, get the lab results. Post them here, or send me a private message. 

Depending on the Lab, What they call "NORMAL" can be anywhere from 250 up to 1100 and many men within 250 up to 500 leves IS a "*Gray area*", some of these men NEED treatment but are denied because of their numbers. A GOOD Doctor will take symptoms over #'s - as Deejo explains his doc is doing (his average #'s is 400 range) -he will be starting treatment in Jan. 

My husband is "Low normal" also -but he is functioning fine (so far) with his lower numbers. His numbers are 150-200 points lower than the average male for his age group. One of his tests even said his FREE test was BELOW the norm, this frightened me. (I always get Lab results sent to my house) Then another was simply low normal. How many tests has your husband had in total ? 

Truly, low test will cause what you describe. The Good news is -it is NOT you , it is not that he does not desire you, the hormones that create this fabulous passionate desire may be lacking too much possibly, he can not help this. 

All these men who are HOT HOT HOT and want to jump like aggressive Jack rabbits are abundant in this hormone. Besides difficulty acheiving erections, Test TOO LOW will also cause depression, emotionlessness, tiredness, falling asleep after work & brain fog.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> MsLonely:
> 
> From all you have said , I am almost convinced it is a testosterone level that is unhealthy LOW, he may need treatment. Read MY posts in this thread & Deejos posts. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/19213-dealing-low-testosterone-hypogonadism.html
> 
> ...


I think you're right! His T falls in gray area.
It's below the average point as I remembered.
We did consult with the doctor but the doctor said no needs injection treatment. He did prescribe viagra. 
So my husband takes a quater of it before getting to do the business, he said the full pill is too strong. Sometimes it is so strong that it's hard for him to ejaculate but remaining hard.
Is it possible?Thanks for your information.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Have you considered what I suggested before? That he feels emasculated by your constant need and his constant inability to satisfy it? You post several times a day new posts on the same subject. He has gotta be feeling the pressure. A thought to consider.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Is the quarter of Viagra from a 100mg pill or a 50mg pill? Just curious. The highest my husband has taken is 50mg, much too strong. So we cut these in half & then again = about 12.5 mg each time. He only needs this once in a while though, never mornings. 

How old is he? Do you feel this has been an issue a long time or this is fairly new? 

Here is an article that states many Doc just throw Viagra at the patients. Viagra branded a flop for more than half of male users | Mail Online It claims "Viagra will only work if there are sufficient levels of testosterone. Often men with low testosterone levels wont feel like sex at all.....'They wont want to take a tablet an hour before they plan to do something they don't want to do."

The article goes on to say : He said that by contrast, drugs to replace levels of testosterone 'can change the lives of patients'. I can't tell you how many partners of the patients he has helped come back and thank me for giving me back the man that I married" 

So if his behavior is suffering in other ways (affecting his work, his energy, causing depression) - even if Viagra helps, it simply is not enough. May need to find another Doctor -who will care about his symptoms. 

There is another lady on this forum, same problem, his Doc refused him treatment-because levels were within range, so she found a place online & is getting "Bioidentical hormones" now (can google this & learn more)- I guess it is expensive without insurance BUT It has pretty much saved their marraige & sex life. 

So is it that he does not care to take the Viagra when you want to make Love or just that you MISS the desirous Passion & enthusiam he once had for sex - you are finding that just having an erection is simply not enough ?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Have you considered what I suggested before? That he feels emasculated by your constant need and his constant inability to satisfy it? You post several times a day new posts on the same subject. He has gotta be feeling the pressure. A thought to consider.


I am curious also --how often do you "go after him" (sorry if I missed that in other posts)? It probably does make you feel "Needy" & this does not make you feel any better either, a vicious cycle of emotions. But neither does -going it alone much of the time when you are feeling VERY SEXUAL or trying to wait for a lower drive husband to gather "enough" desire to actively pursue. 

If you have tried waiting for him, how long of a wait would it be? 

This particular advice is good I suppose, but if I was asked this -- For me personally & my admitted LACK of patience & emotional state surrounding sex these days, I don't think I could do it -without getting angry, very hurt & building resentment. (kinda like a young husband who needs it all the time). Mine has told me NOT to use toys , but to use his toy . He has went out of his way to show me he is up for it - always, and if not hard enough that night, I pop him a slither of V & in an hour, we go at it. 

I thank the Heavens for HIS attitude in all of this. He jokes I am wearing him out/draining the life out of him but wouldn't want it any other way.  He went far too many years dreaming of what I am NOW, so he is happy for this ride & says it will be a very sad day I start slowing down.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Normally, a guy does get at least semihard while masturbating his woman. However you posted somewhere before that your husband has health problems (needs testosterone shots, etc).



> He's happy to support my musterbation to show me that he respects my needs, of course I have to inform him when I need his support.


So he did this for you, he fulfilled your needs. As far as my, an outsider's opinion, goes - you should not take his "physical detachment" personally.

On the side note - the actual PlayStation comes with this Dual Shock controller, that actually rumbles when, say, there is a boss fight. Wouldn't it be nice if they came out with some sort of a dildo attachment that you could plug in to the second controller while your husband plays a game? I am sure the Japanese came out with something like this :rofl:


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

That will ultimately kill you alive...the resentment that you'll have over the years is just too much to have. You need to tell him how you feel....just tell him that the fact that he doesn't show you how your body turns him on, just make you feel not loved.....you have to tell him that you are suffering inside because at the end of the day is about the love, the connextion the feeling that you are made for each other...right now is not like that...your husband and you need to find a way to give each other the emotional and physical connextion you need or you are never going to be really happy.....and when you get older and look back you'll say....why things were like that...now i have no sexual desire and my life is ending and i lost years of happiness....keep communicating...fight for your happiness....cry, talk, explain, educate him, tell him that you are not alone that all couples have problems and the divorce rate is so high only because most coumples can't find a way to happiness.....keep the good fight...to me it took about 2 years and it seems now that things are going to be okay....good luck!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Marco, thank you very much! It did hurt me when he failed to show that my body turns him on.
He told me because it's physical issue. He was tired and sleepy. He wants me to feel happy for what he did. 
So I'm surviving with him and trying to grasp my maximum satisfaction without looking at the emotion & connection parts. 
I did what you suggest. I communicate everyday. I keep telling him what I need is his love & passion. I don't need any x'mas gift but his passion. The passion he had when we just met. He wasn't like this. 
He seldom shows me that I'm a special & beautiful woman he deeply loves and married. In my marriage, the feeling desired has been missing for many years. 
It seems I've been the only person who needs sex in the entire marriage.
After lots of communication, my husband started to recognise my needs, and showed his willingness to work on his health issue. I'm happy at least there's hope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am curious also --how often do you "go after him" (sorry if I missed that in other posts)? It probably does make you feel "Needy" & this does not make you feel any better either, a vicious cycle of emotions. But neither does -going it alone much of the time when you are feeling VERY SEXUAL or trying to wait for a lower drive husband to gather "enough" desire to actively pursue.
> 
> If you have tried waiting for him, how long of a wait would it be?
> 
> ...


It's already friday, we haven't even fk once this week. I survived with my own musterbation most of the time. He did give me the playstation support once.
I'm in my ovulation week so I'm very horny because of the rise of progesterone.
I never push him to have sex and demand him to take the viagra. I know he's working and he's tired. Instead, I take care of him I give him some massage everyday, making sure he sleeps happily.
I think myself a very understanding wife, which has caused him to ignore my sexual needs in the past. My marriage was sexless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Now our current agreement is once a week. (Once a month or totally no sex before Dec. 2010)
During the weekdays, I will take care of myself and sometimes I can ask for his playstation support.
Meanwhile I need him to do regular sport to lose some weights. So he can have a better energy. 
Anyway, I'm not interested to have fun with any man who is not in the mood. I love quality sex. I can't feel totally satisfied if the man isn't satisfied. So usually, I wait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Have you considered what I suggested before? That he feels emasculated by your constant need and his constant inability to satisfy it? You post several times a day new posts on the same subject. He has gotta be feeling the pressure. A thought to consider.


I'm sorry for posting this much. My husband doesn't read any forums and I have no one to talk to. This forum is the only place I can ask questions and clear my confusions. Ppl here are kind to give their sincere insights. As for the same subject, I'm sorry again. Sex is the only problem in my marriage. So the subjects are all mostly about sex.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

As for viagra. It's 100 mg. He breaks it into 4 pieces, and he takes around 25mg of it. His T level is 355 tested abt. 2 months ago.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

reachingshore said:


> Normally, a guy does get at least semihard while masturbating his woman. However you posted somewhere before that your husband has health problems (needs testosterone shots, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

I realise this is a language thing.. but why do you call it "playstation husband", "playstation support"? For some reason it totally sidetracks me LOL


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Playstation gives you joy but is emotionless.
Only to describe what I can get from my husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Aaahh.. that's why I didn't get it. My husband gets totally excited when he plays "Gran Turismo" LOL


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

reachingshore said:


> Aaahh.. that's why I didn't get it. My husband gets totally excited when he plays "Gran Turismo" LOL


What is Gran Turismo? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Some update: I had an exciting X'mas night with my husband. Probably the best sex I've ever had with him. Lots of love & passion. Communication is the key!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> I'm sorry for posting this much. My husband doesn't read any forums and I have no one to talk to. This forum is the only place I can ask questions and clear my confusions. Ppl here are kind to give their sincere insights. As for the same subject, I'm sorry again. Sex is the only problem in my marriage. So the subjects are all mostly about sex.


I certainly was not trying to criticize you for the frequency of your posts! I was drawing an inference that if it is so visible to us that it might be as well to your husband.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> I certainly was not trying to criticize you for the frequency of your posts! I was drawing an inference that if it is so visible to us that it might be as well to your husband.


I had to make it visible here, so I was able to get various insights & advice to get my confusions & resentment cleared.
As well as at home, I can't hide the problem I had behind my husband because I need his help and support. So it must be visible, or he would put it to the back burner or just ignore it. This is not a beautiful marriage and I don't want to live a marriage like that. I will regret when I'm old that my sexual life sucks.
To achieve a beautiful marriage, his constant participation is needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

A little positive new is, my husband has just started to open his sexual world to me. I made the sexual problem so visible that he can't ignore. I don't give him a chance to put this problem to the back burner again. Sometimes I got hurt when he didn't get the whole idea but only tried to make me happy by doing some work. After I made the whole issue a lot more visible and clearly, he finally understood my target is simply to have a great marriage with him, and this is also his target. Without great sexual life, the marriage isn't great. He must understand great marriage can't survive sexlessly. Marriage only allows me to have sex with 1 man in my entire life, vice and versa. I need to feel loved and desired as much as I love and desire him. A wise lady said, "The vagina has a need of awakening." I'd say the penis also has a need of awakening," even when the testosterone is low but he can't lie to me and himself that his penis doesn't need to feel the joy of thrusting anymore from the age 38. When he still can use his tool, he should enjoy it and use it as often as possible.
There are still some concepts about marriage, he didn't quite get it. Daily communication is needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> A little positive new is, my husband has just started to open his sexual world to me. I made the sexual problem so visible that he can't ignore. I don't give him a chance to put this problem to the back burner again. Sometimes I got hurt when he didn't get the whole idea but only tried to make me happy by doing some work. After I made the whole issue a lot more visible and clearly, he finally understood my target is simply to have a great marriage with him, and this is also his target. Without great sexual life, the marriage isn't great. He must understand great marriage can't survive sexlessly. Marriage only allows me to have sex with 1 man in my entire life, vice and versa. I need to feel loved and desired as much as I love and desire him. A wise lady said, "The vagina has a need of awakening." I'd say the penis also has a need of awakening," even when the testosterone is low but he can't lie to me and himself that his penis doesn't need to feel the joy of thrusting anymore from the age 38. When he still can use his tool, he should enjoy it and use it as often as possible.
> There are still some concepts about marriage, he didn't quite get it. Daily communication is needed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Happy for you!   

Communication is important, very important!!! It helps us understand each other!

Now you two are in a happy condition, it is even easier for you to communicate, because you just need to talk and use a mild tone, you don't need to use the extreme method. 

Preventing problems from happening is much better than solving it. We take care, we are cautious, we foresee the problems from other people's experience, we do what is good for us, we don't do what is bad for us. We achieve happiness!!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Happy for you!
> 
> Communication is important, very important!!! It helps us understand each other!
> 
> ...


I was quite inspired the way you treat your husband and marcopoly69's threads.
I hope I'm able to tell my husband my pxxx is itchy and my husband comes to rescue just like yours. LOL
That means you're really soul mates. You're not only physically connected but also totally open to each other and embarrass each other straightforwardly!
There's not much communication obstacle between you and your hubby.
 I don't know how you make it but that's something terrific I really need to achieve. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Glad things are working out for you MsLonely


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MsLonely said:


> As for viagra. It's 100 mg. He breaks it into 4 pieces, and he takes around 25mg of it. His T level is 355 tested abt. 2 months ago.


 
He is only 38 yrs, and the DOc handed him 100mg - I wonder why he was given this higher dosage over the normal 50mg packets they "generally" hand out? ? Noone at the young age of 38 should need 100mg. Maybe his DOc is just trying to save you money. (Nice docs will do that!). My Husband was only offered the 50mg option. 

So the 25mg works every time? Or hit & miss? I seen you mention that when you met, he was passionate & nothing lke the man he is now. I suspect that IF he was a wildman in bed even a decade of so ago and now is like THIS (apathetic in his interest in sex) -at the ripe age of 38, then he has had a significant drop in his TEST levels -which would describe this "change'. 

He most likely WILL need treatment in the near future. I agree with you, you don't want to look back someday and realize you suffered , not enjoying your sex life to the fullest. The last thing you need is to be miserable & lonely in your own marraige- when this CAN BE FIXED & revived with simple hormones. 

If he can not be aroused & boost his mental libito along with the effects of what Viagra can do for him, He needs a new Doctor. Does he have any interest in Porn? Did he used too and now it is gone? 

Some women think I am nuts, but I am THRILLED my husband is a "dirty old man" cause this is MY assurance his hormones are on track. When this goes, he is going back to the Doctor for bloodwork.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Simply Amorous, thanks for your sharing. Yes 25mg works pretty well and we can save money as well. There are 4 vigra in a box, so actually can be used for 16 times.  
What a sexy X'mas weekends!My husband and I had lots of fun Sat & Sun. I think he finally recognised his penis has a need of awakening.
Now he also like my different bj skills. We became so connected. Orgasms = Love?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MsLonely said:


> Orgasms = Love?


No question mark about it - Absolutely!  So glad to hear you & hubby are making this progress. In my Hormone book, it claims SEX is one of the ways to raise his levels a bit. How to increase testosterone naturally (Read #10)

Me & hubby never buy each other Christmas gifts. We waited till the kids woke up, we video taped them opening their presents, then marched back upstairs, locked our bedroom door & gave each other to each other. Yes, orgasms = LOVE, no greater gift I want any day of the year.


----------

